# Will a GSD become more obedient after becoming an adult?



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Since this is my first dog, I'm not too familiar with the behavior changes that correspond to the age of a dog, but I'm wondering if my now 6 month old will be more co-operative to obedience and other forms of training when he reaches adulthood.

He's obviously smart enough because he learns new commands pretty quickly, but he refuses to obey them unless he wants to, while at other times he acts like he has ADHD.

I use positive re-reinforcement, but it seems impossible to make him obey a command immediately and reliably.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"when a dog isn't doing what you want
you have to ask yourself what am i doing
wrong". i read that somewhere.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I find them to be generally buttheads at that age and I do find obedience improves as long as you keep working at it with them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, the adolescent phase is when they typically "go deaf" and start acting like buttheads. With consistent training and fair leadership, they do grow out of it, and become the best dog you've ever had.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Assuming that you are training decently, YES! Bison went through several periods of being a butt head. It was like he would just wake up one morning and decide to challenge everything I told him to do.

He hasn't out grown the ADD, but he is very obedient now. The years of banging the head against the wall are well worth it. He is an awesome companion. 

Now we are starting all over with Grizzly.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Freestep said:


> With consistent training and fair leadership, they do grow out of it, and become the best dog you've ever had.


Sure do! And it only takes about 7-9 years or so...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

repetition, repetition, repetition... on all exercises.

Then, yes, adulthood will see an obedient dog.


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

I think it's like the Terrible Two's. When Zack was going through that lovely (not!) stage, I made sure he got LOTS of exercise. A tired puppy is a good puppy!

You said you're training with positive reinforcement - good. Make sure it's something he likes - e.g., hot dogs, cheese, a tug toy, ball, whatever. He only gets it when he has obeyed a command. He does not get rewarded for breathing air.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Speaking for Elly May...I'd say, yes and no !


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

From about 8 months till present (12+ months) Freyja has developed this magical button that tunes all of my commands out until she feels they are worth her effort. On the bright side Angus at from 2 years until now is perfect, he's my hope that things will get better. Granted at 6 months the commands started "clicking" and for that 2 months she learned like there was no tomorrow. My recommendation, teach your commands/tricks and they will learn them...just rely on repeat, repeat, repeat...


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Lin said:


> Sure do! And it only takes about 7-9 years or so...


LOL! :rofl:

So I just have 5-7 yrs to wait now.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't expect much from a 6 month old. But training in my house is ongoing..forever. My youngest is 18 months and he's becoming less antsy, but not by much.


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

Is he from a high-drive working line?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Absolutely, it will get better if you stay consistent and keep it up. 

I started training classes when Sonar was 9 months old. First couple classes we were the star pupil. Then all of the sudden at week 3 in class he was just like, screw you I am not doing anything! I fought with him in class and for two weeks he would almost do the opposite of what I told him to. It WAS frustrating. My trainer kept telling me to "train happy, it will pass!" so I tried to listen and she was right, it did pass. It came back too a couple of time here and there. But now that he is 15 months old he is pretty consistent with commands and listening. I rarely have an issue. But I am sure he will go through a few more "screw you" phases before he is an adult (3 years old). Just be patient  They are lucky they are cute!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Someone said repetition, repetition, repetition, another repeat, repeat, repeat -- 

Yes, and NO!

Be consistent and work on things regularly, but do something once, and then again, and three times tops in a row, then go on to something else. You say that he learns things quickly, you run the risk of boring the dog and turning him off, letting him get distracted. Adn if you push, push, push for perfection, well you can turn him off and shut him down. 

Much better to keep training sessions short, and light, full of variety, full of praise, some treats, and stuff that is FUN for the dog. Always start and end training on a positive note. Never dwell too long on one thing. If you are upset, stop -- no more, no training when you are not in the mood. 

You CAN ruin a good dog. It is not all that easy to do, but it IS possible. So, do not be to concerned with the final product. Have fun on the journey. A year from now, you will not recognize your dog.

Good Luck!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Adolescence is just an absolutely wonderful stage :3.

I'm right in the middle of it with mine =/.


----------

